# clutch kit for 400 big bear



## dirtydog

got a good friend of mine purchased a clutch kit and clutches. wondering if anyone knows how big of a task this might be to pull off. we r pretty handy with wrenches just normally on trucks. anyone got some advice all is welcome.


----------



## Polaris425

We have manuals in PDF version... 

If you are interested you can sign up & become a subscribing member, which gives you access to all of our manuals & efi maps as well as other forum "extras"

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/payments.php

if you just want to be able to download the manual you can join the manuals download group

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/payments2.php


----------



## dirtydog

how exactly do i sign up and what does that involve? i am interested for sure just not so sure i know how to. sorry about the late reponse benn workin alot.


----------

